

An annotation of the Rust standard library - foogered
https://github.com/brson/annotated-std-rs

======
mdup
If you're wondering where the content actually is, take a look at the commit,
where comments are written alongside the code:

[https://github.com/brson/annotated-std-
rs/commit/e50c2b16455...](https://github.com/brson/annotated-std-
rs/commit/e50c2b16455ceff29488bf1f058b6c10906ef990)

~~~
taternuts
Still not very much content - not sure if this was worth posting yet

~~~
bronson
No, but it demonstrates a neat way to use github. Next time someone asks me to
annotate some code, rather than fighting with a word doc or throwing
gazillions of comments inline, I'm going to try this out.

------
Animats
It looks like Rust picks up where GCC left off in terms of compile options. I
hope this gets cleaned up in later releases as features either become stable
or are dropped. This looks like heavy technical debt from the startup phase.

~~~
kibwen
Stabilizing the features used in the standard library is an ongoing process,
yes.

